# Naming my mousery?



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm trying to think of a name for my mini-mousery. Just to make it a 'little more official'
A running joke with me and my friend, is called 'Bimbo's _____ emporium' Lol. Basically anything that you need, you can find it at Bimbo's. 
She dared me to name my mousery 'Bimbo's mouse emporium' but I just can't bring myself to do that, lol!

But I was just thinking, that since I have a random mix of mousies, I could use the words eclectic in the name maybe. And that got me thinking on E words...

One name that came up was 'Eccentric Evolution Mousery' I kinda like that name, because though these mice aren't necessarily 'evolving' they we are changing them, and creating something new and wonderfull.  
Which goes against the 'normal' path of evolution, hence the 'eccentric'.

What do you think? Got any nest suggestions? :>


----------



## Jemma (Mar 11, 2010)

I'd be a little wary of using something like ecclectic in the name because it makes me think of a sort of haphazard jumble, rather than an organised breeder with a plan. Maybe that's just me though!

Eccentric Evolution first has me thinking of cooky scientists (!) but all that matters is that you like it. I quite like the meaning after you explained it but I probably wouldn't have got there on my own :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I'd pick something simple and strong (like "Jack's Mousery"), or just show under your own name. Both are fine in the US.

If you're not showing or don't plan to register your name, there's no reason to have an official name so you could change it all the time if you wanted.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I figured I'd try on a name for a while, since I'm not planning on showing for at least . . . another year or so?
And yes, eclectic does sound a bit half-hazard once you think about it. x)

I really do like the name Eccentric evolution. I might try that on for now. :>


----------



## mousedog (Feb 15, 2010)

HMMM eccentric You say.. sounds a bit... uber geek! :ugeek:


----------



## mousedog (Feb 15, 2010)

HMMM eccentric You say.. sounds a bit... uber geek! :ugeek:


----------



## mousedog (Feb 15, 2010)

sorry guys, double comment...


----------

